# league cup



## jadelicosner89 (Nov 12, 2010)

hey, i just wonder if i could organize a cheering squad in this forum for the UEFA event of course.. i am recruiting interested boys and girls please PM me.. i am willing to pay :mrgreen:


----------



## joegray (Nov 16, 2010)

Sounds like fun. Where are you located?

Forever sharpening my game... or trying to  :lol:


----------



## gamerbud (Nov 16, 2010)

hahaha. that would be fun but i don't find myself fits on cheering. lol


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 16, 2010)

gamerbud said:
			
		

> hahaha. that would be fun but i don't find myself fits on cheering. lol



Unless you look like that I dont think its good idea too


----------



## freefootballtips (Feb 17, 2011)

jadelicosner89 said:
			
		

> hey, i just wonder if i could organize a cheering squad in this forum for the UEFA event of course.. i am recruiting interested boys and girls please PM me.. i am willing to pay :mrgreen:





looks like interesting...

what are the nationality you are looking?from where are you?

thanks for the info.


----------

